# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड के साथ खेलिये फ्लर्टिंग गेम्स

## xman

*प्रेम संबंधों को लंबे समय तक चलाने के लिए फ्लर्टिंग जरूरी है।**घर और सार्वजनिक जगहों पर आजमा सकते हैं फ्लर्टिंग गेम।**बालों में उंगलिया फेरना, आंखों से इशारा करने जैसे गेम खेलें।**रोल प्*लेयिंग, डर्टी टॉक, ब्*लाइड गर्ल जैसे गेम भी आजमाइए।*

----------


## xman

प्*यार की कोई परिभाषा नहीं, लेकिन इसे जताने के कई अंदाज हैं, इनमें से एक है फ्*लर्टिंग। क्*या आप जानते हैं फ्लर्टिंग एक कला है। यदि आप फ्लर्टिंग को हल्के में लेंगे तो हो सकता है आपको इसका खामियाजा भुगतना पड़े, और यदि बात गर्लफ्रेंड की है तो उससे आप हक से फ्लर्ट कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

ई शोधों में यह साबित हो चुकी है कि प्रेम संबंधों को लंबे समय तक चलाने के लिए फ्लर्टिंग बहुत जरूरी है। लेकिन शायद आपको नहीं पता होगा कि इसके लिए कुछ नियम भी हैं, उसमें से एक है फ्*लर्टिंग गेम। इन गेम्*स को आप कहीं भी आजमा सकते हैं। कुछ गेम ऐसे भी हैं जो आप सार्वजनिक स्*थानों पर कर सकते हैं और कुछ ऐसे हैं जिनको घर पर करने में मजा आयेगा और आपका प्*यार और भी गहरा होगा। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं कि अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड के साथ कैसे खेलें फ्लर्टिंग गेम

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*बालों में उंगलियां फेरना*बालों में उंगलियां फेरना भी फ्लर्टिंग है। गर्लफ्रेंड से बातचीत के दौरान आप उसकी जुल्*फों में उंगलियां फेरिये। लटों में उंगलियां फिराना और उसे उमेठना प्*यार को बढ़ाता है। कभी-कभी लड़की बात के दौरान खुद से अपनी लटों में उंगलिया फेर कर आपको रिझाने की कोशिश करती है।

----------


## xman

*आंखों से इशारा*नजरें सब बयां करती हैं, आंखें व्*यक्ति के भावों को भी बताती हैं। बात यदि फ्लर्टिंग की है तो आंखों के इशारे आपके सबसे अच्*छे साथी हो सकते हैं। गर्लफ्रेंड से आंखों के जरिये फ्*लर्टिंग आप कहीं भी कर सकते हैं। चलते-फिरते, यात्रा के दौरान, घर पर आंखों से फ्लर्टिंग कर सकते हैं। कुछ देर तक एक-दूसरे को निहार सकते हैं, जो पहले पलक गिरायेगा उसकी हार होगी। इसी तरह के फ्लर्टिंग गेम खेलकर प्*यार को बढ़ाया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

*रोल प्लेइंग गेम*यह फ्लर्टिंग गेम अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड के साथ काफी आनंद के साथ खेल सकते हैं। इसमें आपकी गर्लफ्रेंड नर्स, टीचर, मकान मालिक या पड़ोसन की एक्टिंग कर सकती हैं। इस तरह के किरदार कर आप प्यार का एक अच्छा माहौल बना सकती हैं। यकीनन आपकी गर्लफ्रेंड भी इसे पसंद करेगी। यह पूरी तरह आपके ऊपर निर्भर करता है कि आप इस खेल को बिस्तर पर खत्*म करें या पहले ही। लेकिन इस पूरे खेल का मकसद आपकी गर्लफ्रेंड को थोड़ा चिढ़ाना और प्यार बढ़ाना है। यह गेम आपके प्*यार भरे माहौल को खूबसूरत बना सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*डर्टी-टॉक गेम * इस गेम को शुरू करने के लिए अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को गले से लगाएं और कमरे की लाइट्स बंद कर दें। अब एक किस करें और फिर बात करना शुरू करें। आप इस वर्तालाप को पूरी तरह स्वतंत्र और फ्लर्टी रख सकते हैं। आपके इस वार्तालाप में कल्पनाएं, प्रेम से परिपूर्ण बातें हो सकती हैं। अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड से उसकी प्रेम और संबंधों की कल्*पनाओं और इच्छाओं के बारे में पूछें और हर जवाब के बदले अपनी भवनाओं को भी साझा करें। लाइटें बंद होने पर आप दोनों ही बड़ी सहजता के साथ आनंद लेते हुए इस काम को कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*बात-बात पर हंसना*लड़कियां जल्*दी हर कही हुई बात पर नहीं हंसती। लेकिन अगर यही बात आपके साथ उल्*टी हो रही हो, यानी बात-बात पर हंसती है तो ये सीधा इशारा है कि वो आपके साथ फ्लर्ट कर रही है। हंसी और मजाक के साथ यह गेम और भी रोमांचक हो जाता है। इससे आप यह भी जान सकते हैं कि आपकी गर्लफ्रेंड कितनी हंसमुख और मिलनसार है।

----------


## xman

*छू लेने का इशारा करना*वैसे तो आप अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को कभी भी छू सकते हैं, लेकिन फ्लर्टिंग गेम के दौरान छूने का इशारा करना, अलग तरह का एहसास दिलायेगा। इसमें बेवजह हांथों को पकड़क खींचना, कंधों को छकझोरना, जैसी कई गुदगुदाने वाली हरकते कर सकते हैं। वैसे तो यह अजीब लग सकता है, लेकिन एक-दूसरे के छूने और पास आने की चाहत आपके प्*यार को और भी गहरा बनाती है। इसलिए इस गेम को अवश्*य खेलें।

----------


## xman

*ब्लाइंड गर्ल गेम*इस गेम में गर्लफ्रेंड की आंखों पर पट्टी बांधकर उसकी उंगलियों को अपने शरीर पर स्पर्श कराकर पूछें कि वह स्पर्श कहां कर रहा है। यकीन मानिये यह गेम आप दोनो को ही रोमांच और प्रेम से भर देता है। इस गेम को खेलने से पहले आप अच्छी तरह से तैयार हो जायें, इन गेम्*स को आप जितना सब्र और आराम के साथ खेलेंगी वो उतना ही अधिक आनंद प्रदान करेंगे। इस तरह के गेम से आप अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड की पसंद और नापसंद को जान सकेंगे।

----------


## xman

गर्लफ्रेंड के साथ फ्लर्टिंग गेम का अलग ही रोमांच होता है। ऐसे प्रयोग करके आप एक-दूसरे के और करीब आयेंगे और आपका प्*यार और भी गहरा होगा। इसलिए ऐसे नये प्रयोग अपनी जिंदगी में करते रहिये।

----------

